

Integrating AWS CloudFormation with Opscode Chef - ramarnat
http://www.full360.com/blogs/integrating-aws-cloudformation-and-chef

======
moe
Integrating Chef or Puppet with CF seems backwards, that only leads to vendor
lockin.

Personally I'm using ruby-fog to automate the machine provisioning (alongside
with puppet), which makes it easy to mix and match the resources from 6 Cloud
providers in every imaginable way.

~~~
ramarnat
more power to you - its always the most flexible if you are using the lowest
common denominator tool. My point in the post (if you read it) is that since
we do use AWS, and have code to manage its specifics (which we have to do in
fog as well) by abstracting the cloud resources into CloudFormation, our
recipes get more portable. YMMV.

